# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  study: PCOS and diet

## Layla

Hey I came across this article the other day, not sure if someone has posted about it already. It's about how almonds and walnuts daily have helped alleviate a woman's PCOS issues. Still trying to look into how much I'd need daily, but it's worth a shot! 

http://www.ucdmc.ucdavis.edu/welcome...cos/index.html

----------


## Layla

this one too,

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21157477

----------


## BaldingGirl

Thanks for the links, Layla!  Been a lot of years since I bothered to Google PCOS.  I followed a few of the associated links, it was interesting.

I'm still balding and obese though  :-(

----------

